# My REPLACEMENT Nexus 7 Shipped Thread



## iPois0n

Updated OP 07/27/2012
This is a thread I wanted to create for anyone who has received a "defective" Nexus 7 unit and have either requested or is going to get a replacement from Google or Asus. Please state the device you received, date of delivery, date of contact for replacement, and current status.

Received my Nexus 7 16GB on 07/17/2012
Screen lift on left side, ghosting, and screen washout
Contacted Google on 07/17/2012
Google contacted me for replacement 07/19/2012
Still waiting for shipping confirmation 07/21/2012
Shipping confirmation received 07/26/2012
Received replacement N7 07/27/2012


----------



## adrman

Received my Nexus 7 16GB on 7/19/2012
Screen lift on left side. I didn't even bother to power up and check for other issues. 
Contacted Google on 7/19/2012
Still waiting for Google to contact me.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n

adrman said:


> Received my Nexus 7 16GB on 7/19/2012
> Screen lift on left side. I didn't even bother to power up and check for other issues.
> Contacted Google on 7/19/2012
> Still waiting for Google to contact me.
> 
> Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


They will take their sweet 48hr time. Try calling them one more time. It might help get your point across.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## calkno

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Received my Nexus 7 16GB on 07/17/2012[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Screen lift on left side and screen washout[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Contacted Google on 07/18/2012[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Google contacted me for replacement Still Waiting[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Still waiting for shipping confirmation 07/21/2012 [/background]


----------



## Kpa2727

I feel like I'm seeing a pattern, i have a 8 gig, level screen, any other 8 gigs with lifting screen or is this starting to be all 16 gigs?


----------



## Helltoupee

16 Gig bought at Staples yesterday. Lifted upper left screen. Took back off. Tightened screws. Put back back on. Profit.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## iPois0n

Kpa2727 said:


> I feel like I'm seeing a pattern, i have a 8 gig, level screen, any other 8 gigs with lifting screen or is this starting to be all 16 gigs?


I've heard of a few other 8GB with lifted screens as well.


----------



## housry23

I received my 16gb Nexus 7 on 7/19 and contacted Google the same day. Still waiting to get my order link. To those of you that fixed it yourself, I did the same thing, but the lift came back hours later. I feel replacing it is the best option because I don't want any problems down the road. That's just my opinion though.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Helltoupee

housry23 said:


> I received my 16gb Nexus 7 on 7/19 and contacted Google the same day. Still waiting to get my order link. To those of you that fixed it yourself, I did the same thing, but the lift came back hours later. I feel replacing it is the best option because I don't want any problems down the road. That's just my opinion though.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Fixed mine yesterday and it lifted back up again today. Going to return it tomorrow.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## iPois0n

We shouldnt have to be "fixing" our brand new devices.


----------



## Helltoupee

iPois0n said:


> We shouldnt have to be "fixing" our brand new devices.


I agree but when you want to have the latest and greatest and see the first kid on the block to have the newest toys you are far more prone to these kinds of things. Not saying it's ok because I'm really not looking forward to flashing back to stock and locking it ect. Which is very easy thanks to WugFresh but still a PITA.

This time I'm going to open it in the store.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## agtwonderbread

8gb here, just called today, waiting for the "specialist" to contact me through email. I received it Tuesday, was fine for about 2 days then started to notice a squishiness on the left side of the screen from screen lift. I did the fix tightening the screws which lasted about an hour, then the squishiness returned. A friend actually removed the small padding on the left side and since hasn't had any screen lift (1 day so far), mine was a bday present and I agree with a previous post, I shouldn't be fixing a brand new device so the call was made today. I'll try to remember to update when I hear from the specialist and get shipping info.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## MetalWych

I have the scratchy speaker issue on my 16g N7 (and that's the only issue, so I almost kept it). Just contracted Staples and they are sending me a new one Wednesday. The rep stressed that I am not to send my current N7 back until I get the new replacement. Impressive support. Total phone wait time...less than 5 seconds. I feel bad for all of you waiting for Google. Hopefully soon. I hope my gf's and Mothers N7 stay good, as they were gotten off the play store.

Not that this helps anyone waiting, just thought I'd share my story...

Sent from Ken's Nexus 7...


----------



## adrman

iPois0n said:


> They will take their sweet 48hr time. Try calling them one more time. It might help get your point across.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Indeed they did. I was too busy Saturday, so I waited until yesterday afternoon (about 70 hours from initial contact). The rep says it might be a couple more days until I receive my rma. About a half hour after I hung up I received the rma, special store cart link for the replacement and the ups return airbill. Now waiting for a shipping notice on the replacement. I have a feeling it might be a long one.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n

They told me Saturday it will be shipping no later then Wednesday.


----------



## housry23

I've still not received my order link, but I have received my return shipping label. Weird! I didn't want to return the old one until I got the new one and the CSR I spoke to assured me I'd be able to do just that. Hmmm...Google was not prepared for such a high demand.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DeFeet

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Received my Nexus 7 16GB on *7/17*[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)](Screen lift on left side, color blotches)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Contacted Google on *7/18*[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Google contacted me for replacement *7/19*[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Got Email saying a shipping label has been created, but it hasn't arrived at UPS yet *7/25*[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]-Received replacement arrived *7/27*[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)](no color blotching, still slight screen lift, but I opened the back and tightened the screws and it is better)[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Apart from the screen screwing up, I love my Nexus 7, and I love my new one.[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Edit: My grandma was in need a of a new computer, but all she really does is email, checking her bank balance, checking the weather, and reading some news, so she got the 8GB version and it's been working great.[/background]


----------



## housry23

I guess if I would have been patient and waited about 15 minutes lol. I received my "special link" to reorder my Nexus 7. I now have ordered the replacement, I have a return shipping label, and an RMA # and am just awaiting shipment of my new Nexus 7. I hope this one doesn't have the screen lift!


----------



## sistemacaido

Nexus7 16Gb.
Received on 07/17. 
Screen started lifting 07/22.
Tightened screws, worked for a while then lifted again (left side).
Called Google 07/22, got email confirmation. 
Still waiting on further notice from anyone. 
-------------------
Update. 
07/24 got shipping label print out and cart link.

Sent from my vGalaxy


----------



## shawk85

16GB
Received 7/17
Got that left side lean yo
Called 7/23, Call confirmation email received
The google rep told me left side screen lifting was a known problem in EVERY tablet made by ASUS. I laughed.
Was told to respond if I don't receive word by the end of today...

UPDATED
3 Hours after confirmation email:
- UPS has shipped me a return label which is on its way
- got link for replacement Nexus 7 cart order
- ordered; waiting for shipping confirmation

So far, so good...


----------



## iPois0n

Just sent my defective N7 back to Google. Hopefully I get a shipping notification by tomorrow as they stated for the replacement.


----------



## thephased

Received my Nexus 7 16GB on 07/17/2012
Horizontal line artifacts on screen, crackling noise from headphone jack, and minor screen lift on left side/creaking
Contacted Google on 07/19/2012
Google contacted me for replacement 07/22/2012
Still waiting for shipping confirmation

It would be nice if that Wednesday prediction proves to be correct!


----------



## sistemacaido

Anyone afraid to send it in after re-locking & un-rooting?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n

sistemacaido said:


> Anyone afraid to send it in after re-locking & un-rooting?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


Never got a chance to even unlock it since it was defective on first boot. But this does bring up a good point. I doubt Google will even look into it if its relocked and wiped.

That being said I just contacted Ashley from the play store about the shipment of my replacement device. She said she sees that its being processed today and I should get a shipping notification by tomorrow.


----------



## Tucstwo

Asus...I had a feeling these Nexus 7s would be garbage.


----------



## Tucstwo

sistemacaido said:


> Anyone afraid to send it in after re-locking & un-rooting?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


They can not legally deny your replacement for a broken screen because you're unlocked and rooted. It's illegal, don't let anyone tell you otherwise.


----------



## drose6102

Ok I am going the RMA route because more than half of the left side of my screen is lifting. I think I understand the email that came with the link to order my replacement. It states we have 21 days to return our defective 7 after we have received the replacement?

That just sounds too good to be true that I get to keep using it and when the other arrives just switch everything over and send it back

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Helltoupee

Update: Took my N7 back to Staples today. 16 gig, screen lifting on your left side. I had planned on just returning it and getting a full refund because I was only 4 days in to my 14 day return period.

Yesterday I called to see if they had received any on their Monday delivery. I had talked to a manager Sunday that told me they get deliveries on Mondays and Thursdays but would not know if any had come until the truck was unloaded about 1PM EST. I called just after 1 and was told none had come on that truck.

Heartbroken I decided the best route would be get my refund and order one thru Google Play when available. My thought was that I wouldn't have to deal with Staples or Asus (shiver).

Today I headed over about 1 PM EST and asked to talk to the manager. Showed him my screen and explained the defect. He was very nice and said that this was the first return he knew of and didn't know anything about the defect. I told him I'd love to get a new one but was told yesterday they were out of stock.

He said to hold on and he would check the lock room. 3 minutes later he comes back smiling holding a brand new device, in the box, black tape intact and protective wrapper on the device. I was satisfied it was a new device and not repackaged. I also inspected the bezel of course and didn't see anything. I pushed lightly around the screen listening for noise. Nothing jumped out at me.

I gladly take it home of course but this is what I did before turning the device on. I have no way of knowing if this helped in any way or I just got lucky and happened to get a good device.

I lay a lint free cloth on the kitchen table, pop the back off and UNscrew every visible screw to the point of them almost falling out. I gently lift it and very gently shake it and could feel the bezel moving. Almost reseating it's self. I lay the device face down again. Now I start tightening screws starting in the upper right hand corner (because it was face down) alternating back and forth from one side to the other until I get to the opposite lower corner. I gently remove the foam pad next to the battery I believe. I then again test every screw and had a few settle because I had to give 3 or 4 about one quarter of a turn. I wait a few minutes and repeat the last step again. This time none of the screws budged. I carefully replace the back cover and say a little prayer.

Not only has the screen not loosened but this replacement seems to run much much cooler than the first one. Like I said I do not have any way of knowing if this helped prevent the screen from lifting or if I just got lucky.

Now this is where I get my tin foil hat out. It seems odd to me that he magically had a replacement appear after I was told just 24 hours before that none had come on the truck and they didn't have any in stock. It makes me think that maybe they are being told not to sell any but keep what they have for replacement. Am I being a little sceptical or did he happen to find one that was under or behind a different box in the lock room?

Anyways, that was my turn of events. Hopefully this will be of some help to others. Sorry if tl;dr. Kind of wanted to give as many details as possible.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## thephased

Helltoupee said:


> ....
> 
> Now this is where I get my tin foil hat out. It seems odd to me that he magically had a replacement appear after I was told just 24 hours before that none had come on the truck and they didn't have any in stock. It makes me think that maybe they are being told not to sell any but keep what they have for replacement. Am I being a little sceptical or did he happen to find one that was under or behind a different box in the lock room?
> 
> Anyways, that was my turn of events. Hopefully this will be of some help to others. Sorry if tl;dr. Kind of wanted to give as many details as possible.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent ICS Blue Tapatalk 2


Glad the replacement worked out for you. I have been wondering about the whole in-stock/OOS at Staples as well. I've never actually gone in the store to try to pick one up, but I've called my local staples a couple times when their online inventory showed them as having "low stock", but both times they said they didn't have any. Oddly enough, the next day Staples.com shows that store listed as not carried at this store, but they told me on the phone that they get deliveries on Mondays and Wednesdays. At around noon today it shows again as "low stock".

I think the employees there are unaware they may have stock in the back or something. It just seems odd. I haven't actually gone there myself to check because I got a N7 through the Play Store and I'm waiting for a replacement through them, but I've been tempted to go to Staples and just buy one and sell the replacement I get. I have some staples rewards credit too, not a lot, but it would cover part of the tax.


----------



## dadsterflip

When they do the RMA. Do they actually take a deposit off your bank account or something. ?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n

dadsterflip said:


> When they do the RMA. Do they actually take a deposit off your bank account or something. ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


If you use Google they will put a pending charge on your account. If you don't want that then you can send it to ASUS but pay for shipping to ASUS as well as waiting for a few weeks.


----------



## dadsterflip

iPois0n said:


> If you use Google they will put a pending charge on your account. If you don't want that then you can send it to ASUS but pay for shipping to ASUS as well as waiting for a few weeks.


Ahhh. Was just curious because I've heard people not getting their money back for weeks etc after they've already submitted the item and all.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## housry23

drose6102 said:


> Ok I am going the RMA route because more than half of the left side of my screen is lifting. I think I understand the email that came with the link to order my replacement. It states we have 21 days to return our defective 7 after we have received the replacement?
> 
> That just sounds too good to be true that I get to keep using it and when the other arrives just switch everything over and send it back
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


No you have 21 days from the time you order your replacement device, not from when you receive it. The rep on the phone made it sound that way to me, but if you read the emails they sent (pretty sure it's in the replacement receipt email) it will tell you that you have 21 days from the date of this order. I suggest sending it in asap, so you don't incur any charges.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## wigsplittinhatchet

Contacted Google for my replacement today. Received mine Monday and all looked good but yesterday screen started lifting bad. Cracked it open to try the quick fix but I noticed the screws on the left side were actually mushrooming up. Looked liked the heads are too think or weak and during heating and expansion causes them too do this.

Can anyone who HAS received their replacement tell me how long it took for them to reverse the CC payment after the replacement order. Thanks

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## Cloughrog

Well its 2200 est and I never recieved that promised shipping notice for wednesday.....


----------



## drose6102

I received my email with the instructions Monday and ordered my replacement Tuesday. I think I will at least wait til next Tuesday to send it in. It can't take 2 weeks to get to Google. I was hoping to get my tracking number before sending mine back

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drose6102

housry23 said:


> No you have 21 days from the time you order your replacement device, not from when you receive it. The rep on the phone made it sound that way to me, but if you read the emails they sent (pretty sure it's in the replacement receipt email) it will tell you that you have 21 days from the date of this order. I suggest sending it in asap, so you don't incur any charges.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


I received my email with the instructions Monday and ordered my replacement Tuesday. I think I will at least wait til next Tuesday to send it in. It can't take 2 weeks to get to Google. I was hoping to get my tracking number before sending mine back

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n

Yeh it's 9:32PM here and I have not recieved mine either. I just emailed Google again about 15 minutes ago. Hopefully I hear something back from them shortly.


----------



## thephased

iPois0n said:


> Yeh it's 9:32PM here and I have not recieved mine either. I just emailed Google again about 15 minutes ago. Hopefully I hear something back from them shortly.


No update here either. Let us know if you hear anything back from Google. Good luck!

Google has been known to send out shipping notification very late at night/early morning. I received mine at around 1am pacific time for my original N7.


----------



## dadsterflip

You guys are waiting for the 16gb right? Well maybe newer batch would have this problem fix I hope
I wonder if 8gb would have the same wait time? . Granted their in stock also.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n

Just got off the phone with Google Play since they didn't feel like answering my email. Apparently there are 2 waves of replacement N7's being sent out. If you didn't receive your shipping notification this week then you are on the second wave with me. Apparently first wave sent out this last Monday and second wave ships out this coming up Monday. Sucks!


----------



## thephased

dadsterflip said:


> Just got off the phone with Google Play since they didn't feel like answering my email. Apparently there are 2 waves of replacement N7's being sent out. If you didn't receive your shipping notification this week then you are on the second wave with me. Apparently first wave sent out this last Monday and second wave ships out this coming up Monday. Sucks!


Hope this isn't the case, but it's probably a good thing that we're in the second wave. I'd rather wait a few days or a week more and get something that is less likely to have defects.

Update: Just got a shipping confirmation email from Google. Others on XDA are reporting their 16gb replacements have also shipped. Check your mailboxes everyone!


----------



## kbluhm

Replacement shipping confirmation here at 1:38 AM EST. It should be here before leaving for the beach Saturday morning... I was getting a bit worried there.


----------



## iPois0n

kbluhm said:


> Replacement shipping confirmation here at 1:38 AM EST. It should be here before leaving for the beach Saturday morning... I was getting a bit worried there.


Just got mine too! Just when I thought I was going to have to wait till mid next week sometime. Google comes back AND TOTALLY REDEEM THEMSELVES!


----------



## drose6102

Got my shipping confirmation this morning @ 1am est. Looks like I will be able to hold on to my old one until the new one gets here.

I really hope they are inspecting the RMA's very closely before sending. I would hate to get get one with dead pixels or screen wash out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## housry23

Got mine about when you guys got yours too.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dadsterflip

Got mine at the same time also lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dadsterflip

Anyone on the ups tracking say anything else besides label been created

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kbluhm

dadsterflip said:


> Anyone on the ups tracking say anything else besides label been created
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


No, but I'm not letting it bother me. It's shipped 2nd day air... and when my original was shipped via 2nd day air, I got the shipping confirmation email at like 9PM and had the tablet on my front porch by 6PM the next day. I am guessing Friday at the latest. Just got done stocking, locking, and packing my original.


----------



## dadsterflip

kbluhm said:


> No, but I'm not letting it bother me. It's shipped 2nd day air... and when my original was shipped via 2nd day air, I got the shipping confirmation email at like 9PM and had the tablet on my front porch by 6PM the next day. I am guessing Friday at the latest. Just got done stocking, locking, and packing my original.


Cool. I might do the same and pack it up. 
Hoping to everybody who waited to get a good unit 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kbluhm

dadsterflip said:


> Cool. I might do the same and pack it up.
> Hoping to everybody who waited to get a good unit
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It's now updated... says end of day Friday.


----------



## nickmo

Looks like mine should be arriving tomorrow. I got the shipping email today.

Any advice on how to get my new N7 back to the way I have it on my current N7(dead pixels).

I am going to create a nandroid in CWM, I should be able to copy that over to the new N7 and restore correct? What about my /sdcard/ contents? You think I can copy that down and simply copy back onto the new one I receive? Then Titanium Backup from there to restore? I admittedly haven't done much research on this, any advice would be appreciated! :-D


----------



## dadsterflip

nickmo said:


> Looks like mine should be arriving tomorrow. I got the shipping email today.
> 
> Any advice on how to get my new N7 back to the way I have it on my current N7(dead pixels).
> 
> I am going to create a nandroid in CWM, I should be able to copy that over to the new N7 and restore correct? What about my /sdcard/ contents? You think I can copy that down and simply copy back onto the new one I receive? Then Titanium Backup from there to restore? I admittedly haven't done much research on this, any advice would be appreciated! :-D


Yea just drag whatever you want from your n7 to a laptop. Then when the new one comes in just unlock then root then transfer everything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## drose6102

Mine is expected to arrive tomorrow afternoon too. This is awesome

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranzVz

Do you guys get your replacements before you send the old ones in? I have the flicker issue, they told me it was hardware, sending mine back.


----------



## dadsterflip

FranzVz said:


> Do you guys get your replacements before you send the old ones in? I have the flicker issue, they told me it was hardware, sending mine back.


Well I think most of us are getting replacement first. But Google does put a 200 dollar hold on your account till they get the old one back doh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n

I sent my defective unit back on Tuesday and they sent my replacement today. Funny thing is they'll both be at their final destinations tomorrow.
Crossing my fingers for a good tablet this time.


----------



## FranzVz

dadsterflip said:


> I sent my defective unit back on Tuesday and they sent my replacement today. Funny thing is they'll both be at their final destinations tomorrow.
> Crossing my fingers for a good tablet this time.


God speed! Let us know how it goes. Hopefully the one you and I get are from newer batches without screen problems. Mine was the flickering.


----------



## housry23

Out for delivery! I wonder how long it takes to get the hold off your account after Google receives the defective unit?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n

housry23 said:


> Out for delivery! I wonder how long it takes to get the hold off your account after Google receives the defective unit?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


14 days after they receive it.


----------



## housry23

iPois0n said:


> 14 days after they receive it.


Thanks!

I got mine just now. The box has been retaped which means that they are being checked before being sent out. Normally I would be upset about a retaped box, but in this situation I am glad they checked them. I have no lift, no creeking or soft spots and the screen actually looks more vibrant than my previous N7. I'm glad I RMA'd. I was a little hesitant to do it, but I have to say that if you bought it from the Play Store, go ahead and do it. They will make it right.


----------



## drose6102

Mine is at home delivered but am at work









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranzVz

housry23 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I got mine just now. The box has been retaped which means that they are being checked before being sent out. Normally I would be upset about a retaped box, but in this situation I am glad they checked them. I have no lift, no creeking or soft spots and the screen actually looks more vibrant than my previous N7. I'm glad I RMA'd. I was a little hesitant to do it, but I have to say that if you bought it from the Play Store, go ahead and do it. They will make it right.


That's great news!

I hope they also boot it up and check the flickering issue, then just do a complete factory wipe.

I have absolutely no problem if they check the manufacturing flaws before they ship it to me. I mean it's like if you were to give the tablet to your friend to look at and play with for a while. I'm not that anal about it.

I just want it to be without flaws


----------



## housry23

The only thing I'm worried about is I've read the screen lift issue is a weak glue issue on that side and when the tablet insides heat up, it separates the double sided tape used to keep the screen attached to the digitzer and bezel and that is what is causing the screen lift and separation. They would have to test it for hours to see. So far so good here, but if it happens I'll try to fix it myself. I can tell you one thing. If I have to send this one back, I will not allow another $250 to be held on my card. That is just ridiculous. I understand why they do it, but I will do all I can to avoid having to do it again. No screen flicker so far for me. I already unlocked, flashed twrp and rooted. Just running stock rooted right now cause we are having a rehearsal dinner for my brothers wedding today.

I hope everyone gets their N7 and all is good. I have a feeling we'll be seeing some people a little upset as these things start getting delivered.


----------



## dadsterflip

Waiting on mine right now.. crossing fingers for a good one....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306

My N7 8 GB does not display any of these symptoms so far - just thought I'd throw that out there. Have ran it hot and cool, also hasn't been off pretty much since I got it (about 3 days after Play started shipping them). Have flashed variety of ROMs/etc. no issues so far. Storage is a bit low, but got a OTG cable on order and not too worried about it... really only comes into play when on a long road trip.


----------



## iPois0n

Look what just came in? 







Had to chase down the UPS guy but hey its all good!


----------



## dadsterflip

Still waiting on mine and I have to leave for the wedding dinner..... I bet once I leave anytime right now. Ups will just walk 5min after and I'm sure their close on the weekend. Nice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nickmo

Just got mine. Everything looks good. The power button and volume rocker don't stick out as much, minor annoyance.


----------



## iPois0n

Good news here guys. No screen washout! Yeah buddy! So far no screen lift on left portrait either. I didn't notice any double taping either so maybe this is a new batch?! I have witnessed a slight bit of ghosting but not near as bad as before. Let's just say the ghosting is normal for this type of IPS display. I got her all updated to 4.1.1 and I finally get to unlock this beotch after 10 days since receiving original defective unit.

10 days was all it took to report a problem and receive my replacement. I'd say that's pretty good for Google. I strongly recommend anyone who's on the fence about sending in their device that's not up to their standards to go for it. Yes I had to wait ten days longer then most to really enjoy the experience but I'm more then happy now.


----------



## dadsterflip

Man the suspense is killing me if I'll be getting a good one line you guys. Ups was out at 7am and its now 5 and still no sign... then I have to leave to go to a dinner wedding and as soon as I leave I bet they would show up and now gotta wait 2 days to get it









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shawk85

Bad news here... Finally received my replacement 7 this morning. When I first removed it from the box, I inspected the body thoroughly. No issues there which is great. Went to power on the device and briefly got the Google splash screen, then black. I thought maybe the battery was empty so I stuck it on the charger. 3 hours later i still get only a one second flash of the Google splash screen (its interesting though because there is no lock icon at the bottom) and then nothing. Just spoke with Google, third replacement ordered. Unfortunately for the Google rep, I was much less pleasant this time. I understand certain manufacturing defects occur especially on brand new devices, but to get a defective replacement device is pretty damn upsetting I must say. Last chance Google/ASUS, If the third one has even a slight blemish its coming back and I will most definitely not try a third time. Hope you all have better luck than I...


----------



## drose6102

I got my 7 today too. I noticed a little ghosting when I first started it up. I don't have time to set everything up day and see if it clears up. There is no screen lift and everything looks good. Am out of town and going to a demolition derby, but I have both tabs with me

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n

shawk85 said:


> Bad news here... Finally received my replacement 7 this morning. When I first removed it from the box, I inspected the body thoroughly. No issues there which is great. Went to power on the device and briefly got the Google splash screen, then black. I thought maybe the battery was empty so I stuck it on the charger. 3 hours later i still get only a one second flash of the Google splash screen (its interesting though because there is no lock icon at the bottom) and then nothing. Just spoke with Google, third replacement ordered. Unfortunately for the Google rep, I was much less pleasant this time. I understand certain manufacturing defects occur especially on brand new devices, but to get a defective replacement device is pretty damn upsetting I must say. Last chance Google/ASUS, If the third one has even a slight blemish its coming back and I will most definitely not try a third time. Hope you all have better luck than I...


Man that sucks. Can you maybe try unlocking it? The Nexus 7 shouldn't have the unlock icon unless it's unlocked but I have heard of a few that did. If it's not getting past the splash screen though it sounds like a corrupted bootloader which is software.


----------



## dadsterflip

Woot finally scored a good one . Knock on wood.. double taped and one scratch by the USB port but I can careless about cosmetic cause now I can install ROMs and all. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n

dadsterflip said:


> Woot finally scored a good one . Knock on wood.. double taped and one scratch by the USB port but I can careless about cosmetic cause now I can install ROMs and all. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yeah for good replacements! I unlocked but I'm probably not going to root or flash ROM's at the moment. Stock is doing good for now. I find it weird that people are getting double tapped boxes because mine wasn't. I also feel bad for anyone who gets a defective replacement. If my replacement was defective I'd just straight up get my money back


----------



## dadsterflip

iPois0n said:


> Yeah for good replacements! I unlocked but I'm probably not going to root or flash ROM's at the moment. Stock is doing good for now. I find it weird that people are getting double tapped boxes because mine wasn't. I also feel bad for anyone who gets a defective replacement. If my replacement was defective I'd just straight up get my money back


Makes me wonder if they are checking it but mine had scratches so I don't know. Thought they couldn't resale refurb as new?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## shawk85

iPois0n said:


> Man that sucks. Can you maybe try unlocking it? The Nexus 7 shouldn't have the unlock icon unless it's unlocked but I have heard of a few that did. If it's not getting past the splash screen though it sounds like a corrupted bootloader which is software.


I thought my first one had the lock icon but i unlocked it so fast I don't really remember for sure. I thought about trying to unlock and root/rom it but something just irks me about having to go through that. (even though i will eventually anyways) I just would prefer a working device out of the box. I may indeed try this weekend however if I can ever get past the pesky chip on my shoulder...


----------



## kbluhm

dadsterflip said:


> Woot finally scored a good one . Knock on wood.. double taped and one scratch by the USB port but I can careless about cosmetic cause now I can install ROMs and all. Lol
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Got mine as well... No more dead pixels, but the screen was lifted and creaky along the left side. I thought, screw this... popped the back off, tightened a few screws, and everything is looking good. Much rather do that than wait another 2 weeks for another replacement!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n

shawk85 said:


> I thought my first one had the lock icon but i unlocked it so fast I don't really remember for sure. I thought about trying to unlock and root/rom it but something just irks me about having to go through that. (even though i will eventually anyways) I just would prefer a working device out of the box. I may indeed try this weekend however if I can ever get past the pesky chip on my shoulder...


I agree it should work out of the box but you can always try flashing factory images and see if that works


----------



## housry23

shawk85 said:


> Bad news here... Finally received my replacement 7 this morning. When I first removed it from the box, I inspected the body thoroughly. No issues there which is great. Went to power on the device and briefly got the Google splash screen, then black. I thought maybe the battery was empty so I stuck it on the charger. 3 hours later i still get only a one second flash of the Google splash screen (its interesting though because there is no lock icon at the bottom) and then nothing. Just spoke with Google, third replacement ordered. Unfortunately for the Google rep, I was much less pleasant this time. I understand certain manufacturing defects occur especially on brand new devices, but to get a defective replacement device is pretty damn upsetting I must say. Last chance Google/ASUS, If the third one has even a slight blemish its coming back and I will most definitely not try a third time. Hope you all have better luck than I...


Did they make you order it again and put a hold on another $250? If not, I may get mine replaced again. After about an hour of use, the screen started showing the lift on the left hand side and it started creaking again. Why even try to send out the same batch? Mine was double taped because they checked it, but it seems like quite a few were bad and it only shows after the glue on the double sided adhesive heats up. Hmm...I think I'll call first thing Monday morning.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iPois0n

housry23 said:


> Did they make you order it again and put a hold on another $250? If not, I may get mine replaced again. After about an hour of use, the screen started showing the lift on the left hand side and it started creaking again. Why even try to send out the same batch? Mine was double taped because they checked it, but it seems like quite a few were bad and it only shows after the glue on the double sided adhesive heats up. Hmm...I think I'll call first thing Monday morning.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Still no issues here. Screen is very much flush and no bubbles in the silver banding bezel which is a good sign.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nlight14

Got my replacement today. Knock on wood but so far I haven't had any problems. Been using for several hours now and no screen lift of loose feeling. Keeping my fingers crossed, my first one creaked and popped like crazy.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thephased

I also just got my replacement in, but it's in worse shape than my original. I'll be sending the replacement back for sure. I'm trying to figure out if I should return my original. I have the screen tearing/horizontal line issue. I'm done doing exchanges with Google Play Store. I need some time to think about the best course of action now. My local staples seems to get N7 stock in pretty regularly now, but they go fast. At least if I buy from them, I can return/exchange a device without as big of a hassle.

I'm stoked for the people that lucked out with their replacements, and to those that didn't, I wish them the best in their search to find a N7 that they can settle with.


----------



## adrman

I'm wondering what I'll find when I get back home Monday afternoon. My replacement was delivered there yesterday. Hopefully, it doesn't have any more issues. If it does, its going back for a full refund. I'm not going repeat this procedure. I'll just hold of for a few months until they get their quality control together or another device comes out.


----------



## shawk85

housry23 said:


> Did they make you order it again and put a hold on another $250? If not, I may get mine replaced again. After about an hour of use, the screen started showing the lift on the left hand side and it started creaking again. Why even try to send out the same batch? Mine was double taped because they checked it, but it seems like quite a few were bad and it only shows after the glue on the double sided adhesive heats up. Hmm...I think I'll call first thing Monday morning.


The google rep said that only one charge would be on at a time but when my first RMA is received by them the charge for the second RMA will appear until they receive that unit as well. I am sending both back simultaneously next week so we'll see how it goes...


----------



## FranzVz

Don't forget to browse at night with 0% brightness guys. Check that screen flicker.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## nlight14

Interestingly my replacement n7 seems to be getting massively better battery performance. My first one seemed to last about 4 days with 2 or 3 hours screen time. My new one came charged to 40% and I've used it for 2.5 hours over 2days use and still have 27% (13% usage) left.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## iPois0n

nlight14 said:


> Interestingly my replacement n7 seems to be getting massively better battery performance. My first one seemed to last about 4 days with 2 or 3 hours screen time. My new one came charged to 40% and I've used it for 2.5 hours with 2days use and still have 27% left.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


I've noticed this as well too

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MattIrsay

Just to let anybody know. I ordered on 7/14 and received it on 7/26 and have screen lift on the left side. When you get your replacement, look it over real good because your replacement could be defective again. All the screws were tight out of the box, unfortunately that fix didn't work for me.


----------



## drose6102

Got mine Thursday and it is flawless. I just hope it stays that way

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## housry23

shawk85 said:


> The google rep said that only one charge would be on at a time but when my first RMA is received by them the charge for the second RMA will appear until they receive that unit as well. I am sending both back simultaneously next week so we'll see how it goes...


The Google rep I talked to said that the charge would be held again and to call back once the first one has dropped off. I'm far from rich and can't afford $500 to be held on my card. In fact, I think this holding the funds against your card is a little bit over the top. There's nothing I can do about it, but I don't like it. Google is set to receive the first one on Wednesday, so we'll see how long before the charges drop off. The rep also told me that he's going to try to get the original shipping charges refunded because I have to return the device twice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mrreed2u

I found this interesting,
Received my replacement 4 days after requesting it and its perfect! (16 gig)
Also noticed on the original one it had to be in PTP USB computer connection for ADB to see it. (windows pc)
On the new one it works as it should with MTP . Go figure......


----------



## adrman

Mine showed up last Friday, but I was on a trip. When I finally had a chance to unbox it on Monday, all was well. Hope it stays that way.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## drose6102

mrreed2u said:


> I found this interesting,
> Received my replacement 4 days after requesting it and its perfect! (16 gig)
> Also noticed on the original one it had to be in PTP USB computer connection for ADB to see it. (windows pc)
> On the new one it works as it should with MTP . Go figure......


I had this issue with my new one. I had to uninstall the drivers that windows assigned and installed the naked Nexus 7 drivers manually

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FranzVz

Bad news here. Got my replacement, and from initial checkings of the screen it looks like there is leaking on the BOTTOM LEFT corner (if you were holding it portrait).

The black bar which holds the back, home, and app switcher button is not all black, left side is yellow/white-ish... Also screen is very washed out as well.

Looks like 2 bad ones for me. I might return both for full refund, and grab some from staples because they have it in stock at my locations. Sucks.


----------



## shawk85

I got my THIRD replacement today. Screen lift on the left side right out of the box. F***. It's unfortunate that I am no longer a writer for this site (I wrote for the Rootz news staff about 6 months last year) because I would would blast this kind of service to kingdom come. I'm on the fence about for going for a 4th or a refund. Perhaps a refund and trying my luck at retail? What do you all think? I should have just tried flashed stock images to my second one that was DOA is what I think, but you live and learn...


----------



## iPois0n

shawk85 said:


> I got my THIRD replacement today. Screen lift on the left side right out of the box. F***. It's unfortunate that I am no longer a writer for this site (I wrote for the Rootz news staff about 6 months last year) because I would would blast this kind of service to kingdom come. I'm on the fence about for going for a 4th or a refund. Perhaps a refund and trying my luck at retail? What do you all think? I should have just tried flashed stock images to my second one that was DOA is what I think, but you live and learn...


I would just get a refund and request to not have to pay a restocking fee.


----------



## number5toad

I would call and cuss someone right the f*ck out until I got some sweet-ass "we're so sorry" package...


----------



## AlexanderT

I just got my 16GB N7 in the mail today and i charged it for 3 hours just to see that its still at 0% battery life, i rebooted it and now its been charging 4 hours and its at 17%. I don't know if i'm going to return it yet hopefully it was just a one time problem but if i'm wrong ill return it because this slow and steady shit is gonna piss me off.


----------



## housry23

I called this morning to return my replacement. I'm glad that most of you got a good one the second time. I really love the tablet and want to keep it, but if the third one isn't any good then I'll just wait for a Nexus 10 if they make it, or get the Transformer Infinity. It seems most of the problems have been resolved in later builds, but for some reason my replacement had been retaped. You would think they'd send anyone getting a replacement one of the later batch 7's.

Demand for the tablet was higher than Google or Asus could have ever imagined, especially the 16gb model. I think Asus felt rushed to get these out, hence the problems. I have bought and used many Asus products including motherboards, laptops, of transformer, gpu's, monitors and more. Never have I had one problem. Ever. I recommend their products to everyone. Oh well. It happens and hopefully Google and Asus will get it right.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------



## FranzVz

I am most likely going to return both of them back.

I will probably wait a week or two, or a little before September and get a 16GB new one instead of an 8GB while I'm at it, and hope the newer batches are good.


----------



## iPois0n

It sucks that you guys got shitty replacements. I'm really lucky to actually have nothing to complain about on my replacement unit. Not even a slight screen lift on the left like some are still experiencing on their replacements. Battery life is about 3x as better as the previous one I had as well. I don't know if it was because of the bad screen I had that was displaying to much white that caused it to discharge so fast or if it was the battery itself.


----------



## shawk85

housry23 said:


> Demand for the tablet was higher than Google or Asus could have ever imagined, especially the 16gb model. I think Asus felt rushed to get these out, hence the problems. I have bought and used many Asus products including motherboards, laptops, of transformer, gpu's, monitors and more. Never have I had one problem. Ever. I recommend their products to everyone. Oh well. It happens and hopefully Google and Asus will get it right.


I couldn't agree more. Asus is one of the best. This is the first product from them I have ever had issues with and I will still continue to purchase products from them. I'm honestly surprised that the replacements don't have some better quality control behind them. The google supervisor this morning offered what I considered to be fairly decent compensation for my troubles and convinced me to try an RMA one last time. My last and FINAL replacement arrives tomorrow morning. Wish me luck...


----------



## Liquidretro

My replacement shipped (16gb). I have a minor screen lifting issue and did not want to take it apart myself considering they are sending a new one out before I have to return the old. I had some minor issues with the link I had to click to complete the order, but that was resolved pretty quick. Hoping I get a good one.


----------



## housry23

I just got home from the local Office Max and they had 1 Nexus 7 in stock. I bought it hoping for a good one and so far so good. I opened it in the parking lot to make sure and as soon as I saw no screen lift and turned it on to see vibrant colors, I called Google to return the second defective device instead of the exchange I setup yesterday. I'm getting a full refund instead of having to pay a restocking fee. Finally, I got a good one I hope! Now to get back to getting it setup!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## shawk85

So after THREE rma's I believe I have finally received a winner! Everything seems solid and I've been using it for most of the day. I'll be watching it like a hawk over the course of the next few weeks but I can finally breathe a sigh of relief for now. Just remember kids, if you aren't satisfied send it back as many times as it takes!


----------



## MattIrsay

I applaud anybody that stuck it out and kept going for the perfect replacement. I called Google to return mine today because one defective replacement (Two N7's total) was enough. I argued with the rep enough for him to waive the 15%(!) restocking fee. If you're looking for a full refund, don't budge on getting ALL of your money back because they can waive that restocking fee. I told them that it was highway robbery to keep 37.50 for sending a device that was not in perfect condition out of the box. Good luck everybody.


----------



## slashdotjeo

Bought my Nexus 7 7/15/12
Screen cracked 8/9/12 ( *NO TRAUMA TO HOUSE/CASING!)*
Had screen lifting issue, but did not think anything of it. Grabbed my Nexus 7 with one hand, When I looked at the screen, it was cracked. The crack originates where the lifted screen protruded the most. I think any pressure at this spot will cause the screen to crack. Please be careful when holding the Nexus if the screen is lifted.
Contacted Asus 8/2/12
Generated RMA ( never received email with shipping instructions) 8/2/12
Contacted Asus again (they had the wrong email) 8/10/12
Shipped Nexus 7 for a fee of $21.00 (Complete BULLSHIT paying to have something under warranty fixed) 8/13/12
RMA online status check does not work 8/16/12
Contacted Asus. They said I had to wait for an e-mail or phone call because they told me it was a "customer induce damage"
I sent a letter describing how it broke. I also sent in printout of various websites stating the issue with the crack screens at the same spot. I printed out multiple pictures of different nexus with the same crack.
I informed them I plan to take legal action, (they told me to fuck myself )
Plan to take Asus to small claims 8/16/12
 *Registered Agent Name & Address* C T CORPORATION SYSTEM
1200 SOUTH PINE ISLAND ROAD
PLANTATION FL 33324 US *Officer/Director Detail* Name & Address Title D CHEN, ERIC
800 CORPORATE WAY
FREMONT CA 94539 
Asus is registered with Florida Sunbizorg. Plan to contact California to have Asus Corporate Officer Served. 8/1912
Still no email or phone call from Asus
Will never buy an Asus product again.
They need to realize that the screen lifted issue can cause screen cracks. They need to be a little bit proactive when it comes to "Customer induce dame" claims.

Will keep you guys informed.


----------



## swikk

8/23- I ordered my nexus 7 from Play Store on Thursday at like 11pm.
8/28- Received it Tuesday. It had really bad backlight screen bleed and a blown led on left side. This really only manifested in low light. Deal breaker for nighttime reading...
Contacted support 11:30pm, they issued RMA and held me on the line until I received both emails. (Whole process took 10 minutes)
Ordered replacement.
8/31- received replacement. Appears to be perfect. When compared side by side I realized how bad the first really was.

I've heard horror stories all over the place about defective devices, and attempts to resolve the issues.

From the late night placement of the original order to the receipt of a "good" device was one week. Not bad both were sent ups 2 day.

Other than the buzz kill of opening my new toy and finding it defective but entirely use able (and I did use it). I'm very pleased with my experience.

Cloned the first to the second and hit the ground running.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sekine12

slashdotjeo said:


> Bought my Nexus 7 7/15/12
> Screen cracked 8/9/12 ( *NO TRAUMA TO HOUSE/CASING!)*
> Had screen lifting issue, but did not think anything of it. Grabbed my Nexus 7 with one hand, When I looked at the screen, it was cracked. The crack originates where the lifted screen protruded the most. I think any pressure at this spot will cause the screen to crack. Please be careful when holding the Nexus if the screen is lifted.
> Contacted Asus 8/2/12
> Generated RMA ( never received email with shipping instructions) 8/2/12
> Contacted Asus again (they had the wrong email) 8/10/12
> Shipped Nexus 7 for a fee of $21.00 (Complete BULLSHIT paying to have something under warranty fixed) 8/13/12
> RMA online status check does not work 8/16/12
> Contacted Asus. They said I had to wait for an e-mail or phone call because they told me it was a "customer induce damage"
> I sent a letter describing how it broke. I also sent in printout of various websites stating the issue with the crack screens at the same spot. I printed out multiple pictures of different nexus with the same crack.
> I informed them I plan to take legal action, (they told me to fuck myself )
> Plan to take Asus to small claims 8/16/12
> *Registered Agent Name & Address* C T CORPORATION SYSTEM
> 1200 SOUTH PINE ISLAND ROAD
> PLANTATION FL 33324 US *Officer/Director Detail* Name & Address Title D CHEN, ERIC
> 800 CORPORATE WAY
> FREMONT CA 94539
> Asus is registered with Florida Sunbizorg. Plan to contact California to have Asus Corporate Officer Served. 8/1912
> Still no email or phone call from Asus
> Will never buy an Asus product again.
> They need to realize that the screen lifted issue can cause screen cracks. They need to be a little bit proactive when it comes to "Customer induce dame" claims.
> 
> Will keep you guys informed.


Engineer here. That glass breakage pattern doesn't make any sense unless you took a nail and lined it up right at the edge of the tablet then gave it a sharp tap; or maybe if you held it edge on and gave it a whack on the corner of a table that might happen. I'm betting if you open up the tablet you'll see a screw immediately below that location. I'd recommend that you don't open yours, since it's going to court. Instead, measure the distance from the top edge of the tablet to that break and post back the results so someone who has opened theirs can compare the screw location.


----------



## tonyp

Hmm.. When I'm reading all this I'm wondering if I should return my new nexus right away. The left sight has a (rather small) screenlift, I can press the glass down there a little. 
So I guess I should get one where you can't press the left side down.. What do you think?

Damnit, all this waiting till its available in my country and then I get a faulty device


----------



## tonyp

Edit: Sorry, the mobile browser hiccuped and made a double post after refreshing


----------

